# What is Nisin preparation?



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

I just bought a blueberry / pomegranate juice that has "Nisin Preparation" as the last ingredient. Is that something to worry about?


----------



## zebaby (Nov 4, 2006)

What the heck does that mean? Is it something I should be giving my 3 year old or something I should steer clear of?


----------

